# An aesthetics question: 29er Big vs. M29



## ajbutler13

This is purely an opinion question. My next purchase will be either a 29er Big (bracelet, white dial) or M29 (bracelet, cream dial). The only differences are aesthetics (white vs cream, numbers vs. applied stick indices, silver hands with minimal lume vs. black hands with no lume), but I'm somewhat torn. I know that both watches have fans on this forum, so what I'm hoping for is a bit of insight from those of you who considered both, but chose one over the other for one reason or another. So, in short, why did you choose the 29er Big over the M29, or vice versa?















To provide just a bit more info, I currently own this inexpensive Seiko (which I like very much)









Part of me simply wants a higher-quality version of the Seiko (the 29er, in my opinion), and another part of me wants an upgraded piece that's a bit different (the M29). My wife, however, seems to think that the M29 is, in fact, more similar to the Seiko than is the 29er! I'm totally confused now.

Anyway, I'd really appreciate any thoughts you may have.


----------



## dhtjr

I don't own either, but I have seen them. I prefer the 29er Big. Not a fan of the beige, thin hands, and all the red accents on the M29. Prefer the bolder hands and cleaner dial layout on the 29er Big. Of course all this it purely subjective aesthetic taste, and they are both quality watches.


----------



## ajbutler13

dhtjr said:


> I don't own either, but I have seen them. I prefer the 29er Big. Not a fan of the beige, thin hands, and all the red accents on the M29. Prefer the bolder hands and cleaner dial layout on the 29er Big. Of course all this it purely subjective aesthetic taste, and they are both quality watches.


I certainly agree that the look of the 29er is more "German" (i.e., clean and utilitarian). On the flip side, I'm an engineer and definitely appreciate how the M29 looks like a vintage pressure gauge of some sort.


----------



## kentlinardi

I'd have to go with the 29er, its a mix of sporty, dressy and a touch of diver for me, a clear winner for me.


----------



## LH2

I sold my 29'er as I didn't bond with it, but the 29'er is the dressier of the two models considering the polished hour markers (these really catch the light more than stock photos show), polished hands and bright white dial.

Nothing sparkly about the M29, but I agree the hands are too thin, as on a few Muhle models.


----------



## Nokie

Another vote for the 29er. Had one for two years and really like the legibility of the dial.


----------



## Fatz028

I'd shoot for the 29er. I love mine.


----------



## ajbutler13

The 29er is pitching a shutout so far (small sample size, of course). Interesting. I thought there would be love for both.


----------



## odie91

ajbutler13 said:


> This is purely an opinion question. My next purchase will be either a 29er Big (bracelet, white dial) or M29 (bracelet, cream dial). The only differences are aesthetics (white vs cream, numbers vs. applied stick indices, silver hands with minimal lume vs. black hands with no lume), but I'm somewhat torn. I know that both watches have fans on this forum, so what I'm hoping for is a bit of insight from those of you who considered both, but chose one over the other for one reason or another. So, in short, why did you choose the 29er Big over the M29, or vice versa?
> 
> View attachment 1580261
> View attachment 1580262
> 
> 
> To provide just a bit more info, I currently own this inexpensive Seiko (which I like very much)
> 
> View attachment 1580263
> 
> 
> Part of me simply wants a higher-quality version of the Seiko (the 29er, in my opinion), and another part of me wants an upgraded piece that's a bit different (the M29). My wife, however, seems to think that the M29 is, in fact, more similar to the Seiko than is the 29er! I'm totally confused now.
> 
> Anyway, I'd really appreciate any thoughts you may have.


What seiko model is that ?


----------



## weigojmi

odie91 said:


> What seiko model is that ?


Seiko 5...and a cool one at that.

And I vote 29er by a German country kilometer.


----------



## sjbroadhead

29er for me!


----------



## CM HUNTER

Want a cool vintage vibe, go with the M29. It fits the bill perfectly (thin hands makes more sense for a more vintage appeal). Would be better suited on a leather strap to best compliment the aesthetic (coming from a diehard bracelet lover who would get it on the bracelet regardless). This one has more character between the two.

The 29er in my mind is simply one of the most versatile watches ever produced. The bracelet suits it just fine.

For me, it depends on what you are really wanting to enjoy. Vintage Dressy or Sporty Dressy. As far as which one more closely resembles your Seiko, I'd absolutely have to disagree with your wife.


----------



## ajbutler13

weigojmi said:


> Seiko 5...and a cool one at that.


It's the SNZJ53. There are also brown and black-dial versions (SNZJ55, SNZJ57) that are extremely cool, too. None of them is particularly easy to find, however.


----------



## ajbutler13

CM HUNTER said:


> Want a cool vintage vibe, go with the M29. It fits the bill perfectly (thin hands makes more sense for a more vintage appeal). Would be better suited on a leather strap to best compliment the aesthetic (coming from a diehard bracelet lover who would get it on the bracelet regardless). *This one has more character between the two.*
> 
> The 29er in my mind is simply one of the most versatile watches ever produced. The bracelet suits it just fine.
> 
> For me, it depends on what you are really wanting to enjoy. Vintage Dressy or Sporty Dressy. As far as which one more closely resembles your Seiko, I'd absolutely have to disagree with your wife.


Thanks for this. I was beginning to think that I was crazy for liking the M29 at all. I definitely understand the 29er love, though. It's a flat-out great looking watch.

Your characterization (vintage dressy vs. sporty dressy) is perfect.


----------



## mike a

M29...I'd be concerned how the aesthetic of the 29er Big ages


----------



## poison

No Muhle owner, but I completely dig the M29, even if both are gorgeous.


----------



## riseboi

My vote would be the M29, but not on bracelet. I think it looks so much better on the leather strap.


----------



## jerseywatchman

M29 for me, the main reason is I do not like the small dial markers being placed on the slanted outer dial ring that I believe is called the rehaut (?). Nice vintage appeal to the M29.


----------



## ajbutler13

Thanks for your opinions, guys. I ordered the M29 Classic from Timeless last week and should have the watch in a couple days. I got it on the bracelet, but have a strap from Peter Gunny on order (an RHD deployant, too). I'll post before and after pics as soon as the strap arrives.


----------



## alexandrov

Good choise! It's unique design and superb finish, the other is too ordinary for my taste. I love my M29. But I prefer it on leather


----------



## ajbutler13

alexandrov said:


> Good choise! It's unique design and superb finish, the other is too ordinary for my taste. I love my M29. But I prefer it on leather


Your photography skills, in no small measure, are what sold me on the M29. Tony Abbate's photos contributed mightily, too.


----------



## DonQuixote

I'd go all-white.


----------

